# Well, the new to me Merckx is home



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

I got a delivery slip from the Post Office the other day which could only mean one thing.

The Merckx Corsa SL I bought on eBay is here.

rather than duplicate all of the pictures and info I will give the link to the thread in Bikes, Frames, Forks where the pictures are.

I'm quite happy with this one and looking forward to building it up.

It will make a nice stable mate to the Corsa Extra and to my DeRosa.

The Link:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=79083

and a picture to entice you


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

*I have that paint scheme in a Corsa Extra*

Very nice.... Good score. Nice looking frame. Is it 130mm rear spacing?


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Very cool! I'd love to outfit a Merckx from this era with a Mavic groupset from the same timeframe. A Belgian bike w/French components would be an interesting combination. 

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Actually it is 126 mm and I intend to keep it that way. I have a pair of panto'd shifters and I am going to run a Regina 6 speed freewheel.

Cinelli bars and stem ( 66-44 bars and still looking for a panto'd stem, for now I will use a plain one)

Super Record drilled brake levers, Modolo Master Pro brakes.

I have Super Record Bottom Bracket, Frant and Rear Derailleurs still in boxes so I will use those.

I also have a Record seatpost which has been drilled and I will put that on.

Still trying to decide what to with the saddle.

I have a Unicantor 3 which I will put on for now. I really like the Swift and Regal. I also have a couple of Team Pros out there so may use on of those.

Should be fun.


----------

